# Water bowls and hoglets



## SilverQuill (Jan 21, 2010)

I know I mentioned it before but I just wanted to be perfectly clear. Would a 4" wide 1 1/2" deep water bowl be ok to have in the cage when the babies start to wander? I read somwhere that they might fall in and drown. Should I switch to a bottle or maybe just only fill it half or even a third of the way and just change it more often? Just want them to be safe, thanks


----------



## SilverQuill (Jan 21, 2010)

Can a breeder please shed some light on this for me, thanks.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I have always used water bowls with all my hedgies, mom's with babies included, and have never had any trouble with them at all.


----------



## SilverQuill (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok cool


----------

